# Relaxation Protocol



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Has anyone heard of the Relaxation Protocol? If so, have they utilized it and how were the results.

I downloaded it from the internet and am going to give it a try.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Never heard of it. Please let us know how it works.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Impatiently waiting for the new version to come out. The older one is available online (approx 15 years old) but the initial explanation/instructions are not what is used now. But pieces of explanation and then the detailed exercises for each of the days are still very relevant. 

For students who diligently utilize it, its very great and -very- effective. But it's one of the most painfully boring and repetitive things I ever ever ever do.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I started listening to the MP3 and I was falling asleep listening. I honestly don't know if I can put myself or Izzy through it. I also saw a youtube video of it as well...there is absolutely nothing fun about it!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Well, what is it? Relaxation like trying to put you or Izzy to sleep? Mediation for doggies?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> Well, what is it? Relaxation like trying to put you or Izzy to sleep? Mediation for doggies?


Protocol for relaxation

If you scroll down part way, you get to the tasks, there are about 14 days worth of tasks. Essentially, you start wtih moving one step away from a dog lying down, then walking back. For some dogs we reinforce with a piece of low value food, for some dogs we just pet them or talk a bit. And we gradually extend the amount of motion and noise. We want a relaxed dog thorughout. If the dog gets a bit aroused or gets up...we stay at the same level of difficulty until we can be calm. At the later stages, there are all sorts of doorbell noises, knocking, out of sight owner, etc...

It's horribly boring but very effective if actually done. Many dogs need help learning to relax and we actually have to train them to do it...or at least to relax in a variety of environments (shy dogs, reactive dogs, etc).


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thanks, that makes sense


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Our trainer had us doing this and yes, it isn't the most exciting thing in the world. C is a nervous fella but I think it did help some especially when we are outside in unfamiliar places to get him to lay down and stay down for more than 2 seconds.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

We did it! Summer still has anxiety issues but we're doing much better now  She was actually very zen about it. All that free food and attention from mom!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Hopefully, this week I will start the program with Izzy.


----------

